# Powder Coating an old frame



## pubrunner (12 Nov 2009)

I'm considering getting an old frame powder coated.

What I'd like to know is -

In order to get a similar effect to a more traditionally painted bike, would it be possible to overpaint the powder coat on the head tube ?

Or would that part (head tube) have to be masked off during the powder coating process ?

In other words, can 'contrasts' be achieved with powder coating and perhaps using another paint on top ? (or by any method ?)

Is it possible to do lug lining on a powder coated frame ?

Ta for any advice !


----------



## Landslide (12 Nov 2009)

IIRC, Arch got her Galaxy powder-coated, then did the lug-lining herself.


----------



## bobg (12 Nov 2009)

pubrunner said:


> I'm considering getting an old frame powder coated.
> 
> What I'd like to know is -
> 
> ...



I've used a rattle can over powder coating followed by clear laqueur and there was no adverse reaction ( so far) I can recommend Sharpie pens for lug lining. They come in different tip thicknesses and have an oil based paint reservoir. I couldnt get them in this country a couple of years ago but I'm told they're available now. Good luck


----------



## Arch (12 Nov 2009)

Landslide said:


> IIRC, Arch got her Galaxy powder-coated, then did the lug-lining herself.



YDRC. I did just that. I bought a fine gold pen from an art shop, and line the lugs with it, then a mate gave it a coat of lacquer from an aerosol. The pen I used was a Pilot extra fine. There's the old wobble, but that would have happened with a brush and paint if I'd done it. With hindsight, a thicker nib might have made a more obvious effect, but I didn't want to over do it.

The powder coat on mine was a matt finish, but I assume it would work on gloss, sealed with lacquer. I guess if you got a pro to do the lining, you'd get the best effect.


----------



## porteous (16 Nov 2009)

Interested in this thread, I have a vintage bike and would like to get the original colour when it's refurbished. Does anyone know how good a match powder coaters can get? It was a paint finish called "polychromatic" by Rudge in the late 50s.


----------



## pubrunner (16 Nov 2009)

I'd like to test your patience yet again, I have an old 1950s frame that I'd like to have re-painted; a previous owner has sawn off the brake 'eyelet' on the chain stay, in fact there aren't any eyelets or cable supports anywhere on the bike. Is it possible to buy these so that I could get a friend to weld them on ? Or are there 'bolt-on' alternatives ?

My friend is an excellent welder, do you think it would be an idea to get him to weld on a rear derailleur mounting point or would a bolt-on one be as good ?

I want to get all frame alterations done before it is painted.

I've been in touch with a couple of local firms re. powder coating. On firm told me that they don't bother priming the frames - they just 'blast them clean' and do one coat. They said that putting on a primer would double the cost - but surely a primer is a necessity ?

Thank you


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Nov 2009)

It is perfectly acceptable to over-paint powder coat. It is regularly done in vintage motorcycle restorations.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Nov 2009)

A Lot of older frames were not made with mountings and there are alternatives that work fine. For the derailleur you would need a hanger that is attached via the rear axle. clips for the brake cables, guides for the gear cables including one on the rear chain stay for the derailleur outer cable. Basically there are alternatives to all the frame mounts. You won't get them from Halfords it will be a case of utilising a good LBS and trawling Ebay for the appropriate bits. If you want to keep the bike original then this route would be the correct way to go. If you aren't bothered you could get your friend to braise on the appropriate bits, this would be better than welding.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Nov 2009)

Try here for frame components etc.


----------



## bobg (17 Nov 2009)

I've been in touch with a couple of local firms re. powder coating. On firm told me that they don't bother priming the frames - they just 'blast them clean' and do one coat. They said that putting on a primer would double the cost - but surely a primer is a necessity ?

Thank you[/QUOTE]


My local man reckons that etching primer over the bare shot blasted metal is essential for a good long lasting job. I did however have one powdercoated straight over the bare metal about a year ago and it stilll looks fine, touch wood.

Both these guys said that a laqueur finish over the powder coating was also necessary. They both only charge an extra £5 for it so its a false economy not too. Until about 2 years ago I always used a two pack coating + laqueur, which has turned out to be nowhere near as hardwearing. Both these blokes stress that the quality and the longevity of the finish often depends on the colour chosen. For me, metallic black seems to win every time. BTW theres no stove enamellers left round here regrettably. Dave who does Chilterns nr Preston sends his frames to a woman in Devon somewhere.....
.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (9 Feb 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I'm considering getting an old frame powder coated.
> 
> What I'd like to know is -
> 
> ...


There are generally two types of powder coating, epoxy & epoxy polyester. Both can be overcoated with solvent based paints & lacquers. There is a good range of colours available, however, most are industrial & conform to BS & Ral (European) spec. The problem with powder coating is it's a one coat system which is much thicker than conventional stove enamel. Also, anything that is powder coated has to be very clean which means without exception a bike frame will need to be shot blasted, & believe me industrial shot blasting can be somewhat aggressive. By result you may find because of the combination of shot blasting & that extra film thickness, you may loose the sharpness of any lug definition on the frame. Also, if the powder gets on, for example, the bb thread, it can be a real pain, and in extreme cases knacker it all together. My advice, if it's a frame you care about, leave powder coating for the stuff it's meant for.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Feb 2012)

Holy thread resurrection Batman


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (10 Feb 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman


Affirmative Robin!


----------



## bobg (10 Feb 2012)

BTW re that mention of spraying a contrasting colour round the headset lugs etc. Masking fluid makes the job a lot easier. I whack a load of cling film over the rest of the frame to protect overspray, less fiddly that masking and newspaper et


----------

